# Fly fishing Christmas presents



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

I found with the loon uv you need just need to upgrade to a decent uv light and it works great.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Same. I kept getting frustrated with their IV cement at first but after looking around I realized that the $8 Lowe’s UV flashlight I was massively underpowered.

highly recommend you use that $50 on the Loon UV infinity light. It’s expensive at $60 but it’s worth it and your gift card will make it not expensive. Plus when my light broke loon sent me a new one no questions asked, they really stand by their product.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know what light I have it has no ID on it. But I've put flies in the sun with Loon and still sticky


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Had the same issue, once I got the loon infinity light I never had an issue with tacky glue again. Not a scientist, but from what I’ve read it’s due to specific wave lengths


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry this Christmas thread got turned into Loon knowledge
I took a look at Loon UV lights and they are 3 watts and $50. Saw another UV light on Amazon that had 6.6 watts for $21. If I got that one I'd have to use sunglasses or close my eyes. Yes I know what your going to say my flies look like I closed my eyes while tying
Back to Christmas I received an eco friendly wood landing net


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Got a tibor Signature ,wife is a rock star!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I took a look at Loon UV lights and they are *3 watts* and $50. Saw another UV light on Amazon that had *6.6 watts* for $21. If I got that one I'd have to use sunglasses or close my eyes


If I hadn't come across this thread I would not have remembered that I used to have a 'high end" leak detector kit.
Only thing of the kit left is the uv light.










wonder if a 50 watt uv light will work
has a warning that it gets hot after 5 minuets of use


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

My wife is the best. New 9wt Hardy Zane Pro and matching Graphite Reel.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a mold killing light that you can’t look at. It has a remote so I can put it under the floor of my boat put the cover on and then turn it on. I guess I could put my flies down there to harden
Well I almost forgot I was allowed to buy a push pole for my Christmas present but it only cost diamonds 💎


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

covid masks









they look better in person
daughter #2 used her printer to make em...
long live the silver king


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Don't underestimate the usefulness of plug in UV nail hardening lights. My girlfriend gave me her old one and it's an animal with UV resins. Pretty cheap too, not sure the watts though.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't let that get directly in you eyes. Or you may start thinking about nail color.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Don't let that get directly in you eyes. Or you may start thinking about nail color.


You ain't lying!


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I got my first vice, and just placed a nice order with a friends fly shop. Should be fun diving off head first into the deep end. Now I will have something to do when the weather keeps me home.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

mro said:


> If I hadn't come across this thread I would not have remembered that I used to have a 'high end" leak detector kit.
> Only thing of the kit left is the uv light.
> 
> View attachment 163042
> ...


Yep. Use my loon or ancient Cg light for Leak decation


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Put new batteries in my no name UV light and it seems to be working. Still I’m getting a new one with 5 watts


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Wife have me a CRG2,
and told me to start looking for a skiff  we have gotten old and apparently she wants a better ride, lol...


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I really like UV cure glue and what you can do with it, unfortunately I pretty much can't use it anymore. I've developed an allergey to most adhesives(anywith VOCs) including super glue, epoxy, nail polish/solvent based head cement and UV Cure which gives me the worst reaction of all. If I want to tie something that I absolutely have to use it for like an alflexo crab, I'll assemble the flies up to the part of needing the UV cure, put on gloves, carry the work outside, set up a fan blowing across the work area and away from me and add the UV cure and hit it with the light in the airstream of the fan facing my face as far away as possible, and even doing this I still get hit with a reaction about 25% of the time. About all I use on my flies regularly now is water based head cement.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

jackson man said:


> One thing that I would suggest is to have a plan in mind (what fly specifically are you tying) andonly purchase those materials needed. If you don't plan ahead, you'll end up with a large inventory of misc. materials.Youtube is a great place to learn how to tie any pattern that you can imagine. Good luck, have fun with the tying!


That is what I have heard, and really I only throw 3 types of patterns. Crack, Baitfish and crab, so I am just getting stuff to tie that.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

My old man isn’t really a crafty type person but he made this for my Christmas present. Used old piece of driftwood and iron spikes with clear vinyl tube to protect the rods. One of the best presents I’ve ever received.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

AgAngler2370 said:


> My old man isn’t really a crafty type person but he made this for my Christmas present. Used old piece of driftwood and iron spikes with clear vinyl tube to protect the rods. One of the best presents I’ve ever received.
> View attachment 164146


Looks good. Someone has a creative side


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

8 wt. Asquith.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

The wife got me an abel super 11/12 with a 12wt scott sector. Kind of hard to hate her.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

bababouy said:


> The wife got me an abel super 11/12 with a 12wt scott sector. Kind of hard to hate her.
> View attachment 164441
> 
> View attachment 164442


She's the BEST!!!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

bababouy said:


> The wife got me an abel super 11/12 with a 12wt scott sector. Kind of hard to hate her.
> View attachment 164441
> 
> View attachment 164442


Did she select all of that herself are were specific hints dropped?


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

redchaser said:


> Did she select all of that herself are were specific hints dropped?


Not quite. I picked everything out after trying out a few different setups at the fly shop. I also picked the colors on the reel. She did the same for for her gift, picked out some jewelry that she wanted, because I have no idea.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

bababouy said:


> Not quite. I picked everything out after trying out a few different setups at the fly shop. I also picked the colors on the reel. She did the same for for her gift, picked out some jewelry that she wanted, because I have no idea.


After 17 years of marriage that's how we do it as well.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> View attachment 162980
> I received a gift certificate for Fish Hawk fly shop in Atlanta. So I drove with the wife 50 miles one way in traffic. It was hard to find stuff I needed cause I keep week stocked during the year
> One question, I’m not a fan of Loon UV glue so I bought the thick, maybe it works. Do y’all have a better one
> After my purchase I still had $50 left


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

My 94 year old mom in law bought me a 8wt TFO Axion with a new reel, line , etc 
I am so thankful


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> View attachment 162980
> I received a gift certificate for Fish Hawk fly shop in Atlanta. So I drove with the wife 50 miles one way in traffic. It was hard to find stuff I needed cause I keep week stocked during the year
> One question, I’m not a fan of Loon UV glue so I bought the thick, maybe it works. Do y’all have a better one
> After my purchase I still had $50 left


You may have already spent your remaining $50 but I've been using Solarez UV products lately with good results. I use Loon products, have an original Clear Cure UV light and also a new Loon Infinity Light (worlds better than my old light). I personally like the Loon "Flow" as it penetrates thread wraps a bit better than the "thick".


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

bababouy said:


> The wife got me an abel super 11/12 with a 12wt scott sector. Kind of hard to hate her.
> View attachment 164441
> 
> View attachment 164442


Better keep her.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Better keep her.


I'll keep her around for a while


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I got socks a jeep jack bracket for my roll bar a few other misc jeep parts and a few bass pro cards ( Next year I will be getting some local) tackle shop cards I already told my wife no more big box stores for me if I can help it shop local.


----------

